# New "up north" property



## chevyguy1414 (Mar 8, 2011)

I recently purchased a small piece of land for a good price just east of grayling. It has a no electricity and no water.I will be using a generator for electricity when I am up there. I have been told I can do my own shallow well, but can't find much on how to do that? Has anyone done this or can someone point me in the right direction?


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

Lots if info on the net, just do a little searching. Probably a good video on You Tube. 

Not that difficult to do, I've done several and all you need us a keg if beer and a few friends with broad shoulders. :lol:

http://www.backwoodshome.com/articles2/mcdougall128.html


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

chevyguy1414 said:


> I recently purchased a small piece of land for a good price just east of grayling. It has a no electricity and no water.I will be using a generator for electricity when I am up there. I have been told I can do my own shallow well, but can't find much on how to do that? Has anyone done this or can someone point me in the right direction?


You should not try to sneak a well in or anything else! Work with the township! Taxes are not that bad for improvements. And it keeps the groundwater safe if you have an approved septic, instead of a 55 gallon drum. I know, I know! Bucko could probably show you how though. Even though it's illegal. Well should be so many feet from septic for health reasons. Why risk it?


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

chevyguy1414 said:


> I recently purchased a small piece of land for a good price just east of grayling. It has a no electricity and no water.I will be using a generator for electricity when I am up there. I have been told I can do my own shallow well, but can't find much on how to do that? Has anyone done this or can someone point me in the right direction?


If you are anywhere near the Ausable, I recommend not doing anything unless you consult the authorities.


----------



## chevyguy1414 (Mar 8, 2011)

I guess I didn't know it was illegal lol I was just trying to save some $$$ not having to pay for a well to be dug. I'm a few miles from the ausable


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

chevyguy1414 said:


> I guess I didn't know it was illegal lol I was just trying to save some $$$ not having to pay for a well to be dug. I'm a few miles from the ausable


LOL! Check with the real authorities before us here! You'll save money in the long run. Unless you want to sneak a well and septic in. Just don't tell anyone on here.:lol:


----------



## chevyguy1414 (Mar 8, 2011)

Lol yeah I will do a little more research


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

chevyguy1414 said:


> Lol yeah I will do a little more research


East of Grayling is a nice area. Lot's of Federal land to explore. N. Branch of Ausable is a great kayak, small canoe stream. And a great fly fishing river.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

chevyguy1414 said:


> I recently purchased a small piece of land for a good price just east of grayling. It has a no electricity and no water.I will be using a generator for electricity when I am up there. I have been told I can do my own shallow well, but can't find much on how to do that? Has anyone done this or can someone point me in the right direction?


For a shallow well, the water level will need to no more than about 18 - 20 feet, but you will need to go down a little further than that. If the water level is deeper than that, you will be using a different pump setup than what you would use for a shallow well.
Give us some more information. A shallow well is not hard to pound down if you have the muscle.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

petronius said:


> For a shallow well, the water level will need to no more than about 18 - 20 feet, but you will need to go down a little further than that. If the water level is deeper than that, you will be using a different pump setup than what you would use for a shallow well.
> Give us some more information. A shallow well is not hard to pound down if you have the muscle.


He should get with the township authorities before he does anything like drilling for a well or septic systems.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

2508speed said:


> He should get with the township authorities before he does anything like drilling for a well or septic systems.


Maybe you could kick in a couple grand to insure it all gets done nice and legal. :lol:


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

I know of one that just went in in town. 25' to good water. Hit 2 clay layers 8" and 12" thick, used a rented pounder.


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

Ive seen them pounded in by hand many times. They are ok for camping.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Get the authorities involved so they can really make it cost 100x to much :lol:

Pound in a 2" point. It's work but it's worth it.


----------



## DeerManager (Oct 4, 2006)

i put in a sand point well with pitcher pump last summer- much easier than i had anticipated.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I put one in a long time ago when i lived in Alaska. Three poles, a rope, a pulley, and a piece of heavy weighted pipe. I think that well was 30 feet deep.
You need to get a well permit
Nowadays,Meet the requirements of the permit and see if you will be able to drive one in. 
Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

brushbuster said:


> I put one in a long time ago when i lived in Alaska. Three poles, a rope, a pulley, and a piece of heavy weighted pipe. I think that well was 30 feet deep.
> You need to get a well permit
> Nowadays,Meet the requirements of the permit and see if you will be able to drive one in.
> Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I did one using this method in sandy soil. No permit  Still works to this day. My advice is to dig a hole as deep as possible for a start preferably with a backhoe as any digging you can do will be easier than pounding the pipe :SHOCKED:. Make sure you use drive couplings between sections of pipe and keep turning the pipe with a pipe wrench as you drive to keep all sections tight.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

A well that takes water, will give water


----------



## grapestomper (Jan 9, 2012)

As mentioned don't skimp on the couplings. 
Drive couplings at each section. Tighten with pipe wrench every 4-5 hits with the driver. Hit the pipe hard, it goes easy. Get some strong dumb friends that like beer too.


----------



## chevyguy1414 (Mar 8, 2011)

grapestomper said:


> As mentioned don't skimp on the couplings.
> Drive couplings at each section. Tighten with pipe wrench every 4-5 hits with the driver. Hit the pipe hard, it goes easy. Get some strong dumb friends that like beer too.



Hahaha I have plenty of those!


----------

